# What Do You Want For Christmas?



## Ace (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmm. 

Gaming wise I think I'd like a print copy of Beyond the Wall (the OSR game not the Pendragon book) and maybe a hard copy of Heroes of Swords and Witchery  Basic Fantasy or some Swords and Wizardry Stuff

Beyond that, I am doing pretty good.


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 23, 2013)

The boxed set of Astonishing Swordsmen & Sorcerers of Hyperborea. 

I can't really justify buying it, since I have the PDFs.

I likely will be buying myself the Advanced Adventures Compendium 3 from Expeditious Retreat Press though

http://josephbrowning.blogspot.com/2013/12/advanced-adventures-compendium-three.html


----------



## Umbran (Dec 23, 2013)

There's any number of games I haven't tried yet.

But what I really want is time.  Time for cool people to get together and play all those games I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Greg K (Dec 23, 2013)

My main holiday gaming wants:
Icons: print versions of the Core Rule book and the Villainomicon
Savage Worlds: print versions of the Fantasy Companion and Horror Companion
Cortex Plus Leverage: print version of the core book
Cortex Plus Smallville: Print versions of the High School Yearbook and Watchtower Report.
Cortex Plus  Hacker's Guide
Cartoon Action Season 3
DC Adventures: Heroes and Villains 1, Heroes and Villains 2, Universe
Fate Core print edition​
My other Gaming Holiday wants
Buffy:  Print version of the Magic Box
Savage Worlds: Beasts and Barbarians
Savage Worlds: Darwin's World Campaign Guide and Survivor's Handbook
Savage Worlds: Gaslight
Supernatural (print version)
Supernatural: Guide to the Hunted (print version)​


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Dec 23, 2013)

Clearly the best answer was LEGO.

(And notice that he said it correctly. It's LEGO. It's not LEGOS.)

My son just turned 2 so that means more MEGA-BLOCKS (I cannot get LEGO in this part of the third world without travelling to a different city) or the Chinese clones illegally stocked by one of the department stores here (frex, instead of calling their product STAR WARS they call it STAR but otherwise copy the LEGO SW products in terms of the box and the contents of said box).

And as MEGA-BLOCKS will be the basis of me teaching him how to game I suppose that makes it part of a gaming wishlist.

The only thing I personally want right now is 13 TRUE WAYS but it seems I have to wait until that is published.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Dec 23, 2013)

Gamers to stop taking each other's dislikes of certain systems as personal insults.


----------



## Henry (Dec 23, 2013)

Umbran said:


> There's any number of games I haven't tried yet.
> 
> But what I really want is time.  Time for cool people to get together and play all those games I haven't tried yet.




Aaaaaa-men.

Getting one of my biggest presents tonight, thanks to my gaming group meeting up for Pathfinder and seeing how badly they screwed up last session's Thieves' Den raid. 

The older I get, the hardest thing to come by is group time, it seems.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 23, 2013)

Zhaleskra said:


> Gamers to stop taking each other's dislikes of certain systems as personal insults.




Gamers to stop stating their dislikes as objective truths.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Dec 23, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Gamers to stop stating their dislikes as objective truths.




In theory, yours should lead to mine. Unfortunately, I tend to see things clearly stated as opinions reacted to as if the poster was claiming it as an objective truth.


----------



## delericho (Dec 23, 2013)

#1: More time. (Though that one gives me horrible foreboding of a "be careful what you wish for" type...)

#2: A fully-featured 3.5e DDI, especially including a Character Builder, Compendium, and (most especially) Monster/NPC Builder. That would probably be the single most useful tool I could get to help prepping games. Though I'd rather not pay a subscription for it. 

#3: An "Encyclopedia Version" of 3.5e and/or SWSE. I do love the books I have, but there's just so much material scattered across so many works. A set of books giving the same material, all gathered together and presented by topic, would be awesome.

#4: "Dragon Compendium II: issues 251 -" and "Dungeon Compendium" collections.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 24, 2013)

Zhaleskra said:


> In theory, yours should lead to mine. Unfortunately, I tend to see things clearly stated as opinions reacted to as if the poster was claiming it as an objective truth.




Yep.  It's an "and" not an "this instead of...".


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 24, 2013)

Something from WOTC. A good module, some dungeon tiles, some battle maps, some minis, or just about anything I have bought in recent years. Unfortunately, none of those are for sale now.


----------



## GreyLord (Dec 25, 2013)

Hmm, I'm looking (or hoping) on getting Eldritch Horror from FFG, time to play some other boardgames such as Terra Mystica and maybe see just how much like Star Wars OT Risk the Mass Effect Galaxy edition is.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 25, 2013)

So, do we want to turn this into a "what did we get for Christmas" thread?

I am now the owner of the 5th edition Shadowrun rules (I think my wife is trying to tell me something!).

I also now have a wonderful book about the first 150 years of the history of the Federation in Star Trek.  It really makes me want to run a game set in the early days of the Federation...


----------



## Morrus (Dec 25, 2013)

BSG board game, FATE Core, Savage Worlds, some comic book cover wall canvases, various books and clothes, and an infinite amount of dog hair.


----------



## was (Dec 25, 2013)

Peace on Oerth


----------



## Umbran (Dec 25, 2013)

was said:


> Peace on Oerth




Wouldn't chaotic violence make for a more adventurous setting?


----------



## crazy_cat (Dec 25, 2013)

Umbran said:


> I also now have a wonderful book about the first 150 years of the history of the Federation in Star Trek.  It really makes me want to run a game set in the early days of the Federation...



Sounds interesting (and me too) - but its existence and availability has apparently completely passed me by, whats it called?


----------



## Umbran (Dec 26, 2013)

crazy_cat said:


> Sounds interesting (and me too) - but its existence and availability has apparently completely passed me by, whats it called?




"Star Trek Federation: The First 150 Years", by David A. Goodman

It is available on Amazon...


----------

